# Computer keeps overheating and shutting off



## denise53 (Apr 30, 2008)

My everex notebook computer has started to overheat and cut off in the middle of use. I purchase a cooling pad, but this does not prevent it from cutting off after it becomes hot. I notice that the cord becomes hot and then where the cord connects to the computer becomes hot and the computer shuts off. Help me to fix this please


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

hi denise53,

have you tried cleaning the vents/heatsink? get a can of air and shoot some thru the vents to get the dust out.

about the heating of the cord, that is very strange. are you using the adapter that came with the notebook?

EDIT:
Oh sorry *john*, i did not see you there.


----------



## johnhook (Apr 23, 2008)

denise53,

What Everex model do you own and how long have you owned it? Did this overheating issue happen immediately or did it just start?

You shouldn't need to add extra cooling hardware to your PC. If it's overheating, then something is wrong. Are you using it on a surface or in a way that the fan or vents are blocked in anyway (on a bed, against a wall, etc.)?

Have you changed any of the PC's BIOS or Windows power settings? Have you installed any software or BIOS updates prior to this overheating problem?

We really need more information about your notebook and this problem before we can give you solid, accurate advice.

- John


----------



## Hannibalking666 (Jul 8, 2008)

I am having a similar problem, My computer keeps shutting off however it is as soon as i start it, can it possibly over heat that quickly? Or is their a thermometer in it that is maybe screwy? my thought is try a new power supply but i wanted to check with everyone first.


----------

